# Woman in India has twins at 70



## Parsley (Nov 30, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7491782.stm

The article says they are IVF but doesn't state if they are DE IVF.

/links


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I personally think that is abit disgustiing & selfish. They spent there whole life savings for ivf in the hope of having a son 2 look after the home & carry on the family name when the parents pass over, but what if they had 2 more girls?!
I think 70yrs old is just abit old to have another baby let alone 2!  

Sorry just my opinion 

Take Care x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

One word  SELFISH


Kelli


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am gobsmacked!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

She's mad!  I am absolutely exhausted being pregnant and I'm only 41 - it will kill her!!!!

I agree - totally selfish - poor kids.

Jess xxx


----------

